# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Опять одна. Почему?!

## Irina

*Я - шикарная женщина, только одинокая. Почему?!*

Вам случалось слышать такой вопрос? 

Наверняка! Формулировки могут разниться, но суть одна - я старалась, я его обхаживала, а он - скотина меня разлюбил.Это случается сплошь и рядом. Мы приходим к выводу, что мужики зажрались. Еще больше занимаемся самоедством и поруганием противоположного пола. Ну а как еще?!

*Итак, Четыре скрытых женских косяка:*

*1) Уверенность в том, что только отношения сделают меня счастливой и удовлетворенной.*

Что больше всего отпугивает мужчин в женщинах, это их понятие о том, что они ищут мужчину для того, чтобы тот освободил их от всех их душевных терзаний. И именно конкретно этот мужчина.

Человек может обогатить другого человека, поддерживать его и придавать ему сил – но путем одних только отношений никто еще не избавился от своих проблем и бед.

Ничто не заставляет мужчину сбегать быстрее, чем когда он чувствует, что женщина ищет в нем какого-то психотерапевта.

*2) Растворение в чувствах и в мужчине.*

Когда женщина знакомится с мужчиной, слишком часто она быстро начинает терять объективность. Она погружается в «розовый» мир и таким образом теряет связь с реальностью. Мужчина очень быстро замечает, когда женщина слишком сильно теряется в своих чувствах к нему. Быть может, ему это польстит, но он так же будет знать – теперь она легкая добыча для него. Поэтому он очень часто теряет к ней интерес.

То, чего мужчина хочет от своей женщины, – это определенный контроль над её собственным эмоциональным миром.

Конечно, мужчина хочет, чтобы его любили и ценили – но не безрассудно и бесконтрольно. Это скорее говорит о том, что женщина в отчаянии и не может справиться со своей жизнью сама.

*3) Самопожертвование.*

Многие женщины вкладывают много времени и усилий в свои отношения. Они буквально жертвуют собой ради отношений, тратят бесконечное количество энергии и работы на своего партнера и удивляются, почему их работа и старания не окупаются, почему партнер их не любит, не ценит и не уважает.

Мужчины не влюбляются надолго в слабых и зависимых женщин – они хотят провести жизнь с сильной женщиной, достойной уважения и восхищения.

Секрет того, как и почему влюбляются мужчины в одном: Мужчина любит женщину не за то, что она делает. Он любит ее за то, кем она является.

    Если ты начнешь жертвовать собой ради тех, кого любишь, то все закончится тем, что ты возненавидишь тех, ради кого собой пожертвовал.

    Джордж Бернард Шоу, известный британский писатель

*4) Слишком рано выкладываем ему свои чувства.*

Некоторые женщины считают, что стоить мужчине понять, что его искренне любят, то он сразу же полюбит в ответ. Они уже спустя короткое время дают ему понять, что испытывают к нему глубокие чувства и наши намерения серьезны.

Для мужчин такие объяснения в любви являются поводом очень быстро исчезнуть с нашего горизонта. Они скорее воспринимают это как слабость, чем как долгожданный и приятный жест.

Конечно, мы подчеркнуто эмоциональные существа, которые хотят показывать свои чувства, это зов нашего естества. Сдерживать или скрывать их просто противоречит женской природе. Но когда мы слишком рано показывают свои чувства мужчинам, это часто  имеет обратный желаемому  эффект на мужчину.  Особенно, когда мы путаем удовлетворенность от секса с любовью... это им не понять.

*Что же делать, спросите ВЫ? Отвечаю -*

НАДО БЫТЬ ИНТЕРЕСНОЙ САМОЙ СеБе

- но не от головы, потому что так надо, выстраивая фасады уверенности и собственной обалденности, а в глубине души.

- когда сама прёшься от себя, есть собственные интересы и ценности, независимо от наличия мужчины в твоей жизни.

- именно тогда мужчины сами липнут

----------

